# What does DIMs and the BHM/FFA Board Mean to you?



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Ok so, what does this place/board mean to you? Where do you feel you fit into this community as a whole?

Alrighty I'll start off first. This board means a lot to me. It allowed me to connect with women who have the same preferences I do and interact with the men I find attractive. I've had many different feelings about where I fit into the community as a whole over the years. I've felt that I was hanging around on the fringe, however, now I see that there are many areas of the community as a whole that I can contribute to, however, the BHM/FFA board will always be home base.


----------



## charlieversion2

First off, I think this is a great thread and I would like to recommend it become a "sticky".

Second, what does the BHM/FFA Board in the community of DIMs mean to me? 

Its acceptance of a fat community of men. Talking as a BHM outside of this board on DIMs is like yelling "Hello" in a stadium of FAs and BBWs, it's just background noise and no one really hears you. It's not intentional but the result is the same, you feel like you just don't fit in.

So this place gives me a place to contribute to the DIMs community.

Thanks =)


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

And there ya go, it's a sticky... 

I think it'll be a good thing.


----------



## charlieversion2

Hoooooray!


----------



## Zandoz

I'm terrible at putting things like this into words, but here goes.........

Dims...the boards and chat...have been my sanity maintenance device for the last 6 years or so. It is my link to the rest of the world. It not only gives me a chance to interact with people...it gives me the chance to interact with people who "get" the issues that people of size face...and a place where I can express myself with out my thoughts and opinions immediately being discounted due to my size. I'd be farther off the deep end than I am without it.

Like I said, I'm terrible at this stuff.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Not terrible at all, in fact I think it's great to be able to get these feelings out in the open.


----------



## topher38

I have to say I agree with Chris2, with me not roaming the earth all the time anymore, this is a nice place to chat with like minded folks.


----------



## imfree

I think ChrisVersion2 has a good point about
BHM/FA not even being noticed if it were not
a separate board. I also enjoy reading about
what the FFA gals are thinking.


----------



## ntwp

When I first stumbled on Dimensions it meant I wasn't alone. It meant there wasn't something wrong with me when I got butterflies in my stomach every time a handsome 400 lb guy crossed my path. 

When I lurked for years I think I benefitted from reading other people's experiences and opinions, and it prepared me to have a better understanding of what I was getting myself into by dating a SSBHM. I continued to feel like I wasn't alone. I didn't think I needed to post until a big issue was on my mind, and in a way I regret not posting sooner. 

Now that I've started posting, I feel a sense of community here. We all share something in common that outsiders would not readily be able to understand (and many of us did not understand coming into this either I'm sure). I feel like this is a place for me to learn and grow as an FFA. And the more I engage, read and think here, the better I understand myself and the guy I plan on spending my life with. And of course sometimes it's just fun to be here and talk about things like how much I love his chunky thighs.

Being an FFA is an important part of who I am, and it has been, since long before I even came here or knew that term. But of course it's not the only thing that defines me or takes up my time or commitment. My hope is that this place holds at least a little meaning for everyone who needs it to, but that we also make sure not to put "all our eggs in one basket" and get out there and enjoy the "real world" and the other aspects of our lives too.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I've expressed some of these sentiments in other threads at other times, but it's on topic here so here goes. I was always an FFA at heart, but it took me a long time (too long) to fully understand that and to learn what it meant and even that I had a "label." Before finding Dimensions, I was aware of my feelings for big men, but I was confused a lot of the time. I have struggled with guilt and some other issues and for me, finding Dimensions in general and the BHM/FFA board was a truly important moment for me. It took me a while to join and then to actively participate, but just knowing there were other women like me meant a lot to me. Once I started looking around, I began to feel better about being an FFA. And the more I've participated on the boards, the better I feel. I owe that to the other FFAs and FAs that make me feel like I am in good company by being women and men I admire and for making me see that no matter what society would have me believe, loving, caring thoughtful people often prefer partners of a larger size. And to the BHM and BBW of the boards, they have made me feel good because they are so often supportive and glad that we are here. I get really touched any time I see a BHM or BBW say they are glad there are F/FAs in the world, I really do. It has helped me with my guilt issues more than any of you can imagine. I still have work to do sometimes, but still, it really has helped me. I have really felt more like myself since finding this place, and more relaxed with myself than I have at any other time in my life. While Dims is not the end all be all of my experience, it is very much my second home. Sometimes, it is more of a home than my real one. And as for the BHM board in particular, I think it is nice to have a place where we can discuss the topics from our perspective. I get a lot out of the discussion on the main boards, but sometimes there are things that are a little different in the BHM/FFA world and it is nice to have this place to discuss them. Also, it is just nice to have camaraderie with other FFAs and with the BHM. Since we are a smaller sub group, I feel even more like this is something like a family here. Although, there are definitely FAs and BBWs from the other boards I personally feel that way about as well, it is nice to have this small, close knit BHM/FFA community too.


----------



## William

See post below--------


----------



## William

Hi 

I think of this board as clubhouse inside a clubhouse called Dimensions. I think what I like is the mix of BHMs, FFAs and BBWs on this board focusing on the thoughts and issues of BHMs and FFAs.

There are Fat Acceptance blogs out there that could publish articles for months and never even mention Fat Men in their Fat Acceptance conversation.

This board is a safe haven

William


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I can defenitely say *DITTO* to everything the good *DR MARSHALL* has said..I always KNEW I dug fat guys, and had no one to talk to about it, I have shared about this extensively in various places on the DIMS boards. I got clean in sober in April 1996 and got into motorcycle culture, there I fell for a very handsome guy with a great big furry gorgeous gut that felt very comfortable with just a leather VEST ON yes.....just a vest and his perfect huge beer gut out for the world to see. We did stuff like go to Daytona Bike Week where they had the biggest Beer Belly contests :smitten: I was so aroused, but so fearful of sharing it with anyone or even him for that matter. Cutting to the chase, I am currently dating a SSBHM and all he knows is I like to rub his belly, feel amazing in his arms, I have no desire for him to grow at all, in fact he is on the far extreme size wise for me, but I accept him as he is. His son is only 16 and also a new term i made up SSBHB (boy)..and I am kinda concerned about his size as he can barely fit in my car had trouble with mobility already/ out of breathlessness etc, ...it worries me, as does my bf, with high blood pressure and other issue. THIS IS THE place to discuss that stuff, I have talked to men on DIMS that relate to these issues as well as women that date men like I do...in other words, it is home for me and it is allllllll GOOD  


as a ps...I realize I have been dating my new BF for just around 8 weeks and hardly anyone I know has met him yet, I know my birth family will freak out when they see how huge he is, and even worse how big his son is, my siblings KNOW I dig BIG GUYS, and seriously DO NOT GET IT, not my concern really, but I do know my sister put on another 50# recently and is just 5'2 and probably 180 or more, and they all talked about her behind her back to me, and I was like wow I think she looks good and is happy... ...I am glad i have a place to do that today *


----------



## Melian

Not as eloquently-stated as some of the others above, but Dims was the first place where I was able to freely explore/express my interest in BHM without fear of ridicule or misunderstanding.

It has also taught me a lot about size acceptance, which I never knew even existed prior to joining this site. I now speak up in many instances where, before, I likely would have remained silent. I feel stronger for having interacted in a community with most of you people.


----------



## Nerdzilla

Me? I just came for the punch and pie. I was told there would be punch and pie.












... aaand more seriously - I use the forum to kill time while between other things. I like a forum that would make me feel comfortable for who I am - a reet big fat nerd.

I actually came across Fantasy Feeder first via Google (can't recall what I was searching for - being a man, probably porn(!)) and didn't like it overmuch. Found a link over here and lurked for a good while before commiting an account


----------



## Smite

I come to Dims because it's like "Hot or Not" except without the materialism.


Just joking.

I come to DIMs because it's a great community in general, and offers more than just BHM/FFA stuff!!!


----------



## charlieversion2

that was a fun post to read.


----------



## Tad

Dimensions, as a whole, means a lot to me in all sorts of ways. The BHM/FFA board also has some special meaning to me, but for me it is a much more limited thing.

It gets complex for me, because Im simultaneously someone who: is attracted to fat people, has general warm fuzzy feelings about fat people, is somewhere on the scale of chubby to fat, has always felt like he was a fat person, has always felt like he was meant to be a fat person, is turned on by weight gain in myself and others, loves food, and is married to a smallish-BBW but not an admirer of fat.

Overall, Dimensions has been an oasis in my life, the place I come to relax and to revel in my fat preferences, where I can talk with others who like fat or like being fat or who are fat and would like to like or at least accept being fat. It has helped me understand my preferences, and what other people will grasp and what they wont, and helped me grapple with some of my moral issues with being an FA. It also gives me a place where I can safely be an FA and express my appreciation for fat women, something that can be a bit fraught for me in regular life due to my wifes feelings.

Out of all of the fat facets I have, only being chubby-to-fat really pushes me to this board. Having always felt like a fat person and always having felt like I was meant to be a fat person sort of push me this way too, but at the same time those issues are not so gender specific, they are feelings towards fat and about identity that are not really all that BHM related. Having warm and fuzzy feelings towards fat doesnt hurt my coming here, even if I were thin I might have dropped in occasionally just to lend moral support. Being married to a non-FA, in some ways says I should stay away from this board: maybe it would be easier to see myself through her eyes if I wasnt seeing BHM through FFA eyes at times. In other words, my motivation for coming to this specific board is more limited than my reasons for coming to Dimensions as a whole.

As to what this board means to me, as much as anything I find it to be a calm oasis. There does not seem to be as many emotional tempests, trollings, and emotional high-wire acts on this board. It feels a bit like going to a cinema on a hot and sticky summer day, where what is showing might be secondary to simply having somewhere cool and calm to relax for a couple of hours. What is showing may be secondary, but I still pay attention, and care, and hope that it is good. 

I totally recognize that a lot of other people will have much stronger attachments to this board, and that for a lot of BHM and FFA this will be the primary place where they can explore or express their sexuality. I expect this board to mean quite a lot to many of the posters. Im just being honest that to me it is nice, but kind of secondary to the general fat acceptance oasis that is Dimensions.


----------



## Wantabelly

Dimensions gave me the confidence to be who I am... and for that one thing, I am truly grateful. Everything else is just an added bonus


----------



## Love.Metal

Oh geez, where do I begin?
I'm going to try my hardest not to ramble on about this; short and sweet is my goal.

I've known I love fat guys my entire life, since I was probably about 3 years old. It wasn't like, a sexual attraction, I just paid more attention to guys with big bellies than I did to skinny guys. I never had the balls[proverbial balls, that is] to admit this to anyone--and I hated that I was ashamed of it. But as I've gotten older, and it turned into a definet sexual attraction, it started toreally bother me that I might never get to act out my fantasies because I was too much of a chicken-shit to admit it to anyone.

When I found Dims, I was about 12. And I think I cried.* Because I wasn't the only one*. My entire life, I felt like I was the only person on the planet who liked fat guys. And I'm not. And that was the most amazing rush I've ever felt; I still get it sometimes when I log on, just knowing that there's actually a community out there JUST FOR ME. 
And to be celebrated as an FFA, and to be able to express my desires and thoughts on the matter; wow. I never thought I could do that, and now I get to do it whenever I feel the urge. 
I am now an out and proud FFA, and all of my friends know that I love fat guys. I've got a BHM of my very own, and I can admit my love for bellies almost without blushing [almost. I still get pink].

I'm not the only one!!!! It still gets me. 
This place is my joy, my acceptance, my sanity, my laughter, my relief, my fun and my family.
I've gone and rambled. Dang. 

<3


----------



## William

What I love about the BHM/FFA is the mixture of people\genders that hang out here and of course the FFAs.

I think that some real communication happens here

William






Love.Metal said:


> Oh geez, where do I begin?
> I'm going to try my hardest not to ramble on about this; short and sweet is my goal.
> 
> I've known I love fat guys my entire life, since I was probably about 3 years old. It wasn't like, a sexual attraction, I just paid more attention to guys with big bellies than I did to skinny guys. I never had the balls[proverbial balls, that is] to admit this to anyone--and I hated that I was ashamed of it. But as I've gotten older, and it turned into a definet sexual attraction, it started toreally bother me that I might never get to act out my fantasies because I was too much of a chicken-shit to admit it to anyone.
> 
> When I found Dims, I was about 12. And I think I cried.* Because I wasn't the only one*. My entire life, I felt like I was the only person on the planet who liked fat guys. And I'm not. And that was the most amazing rush I've ever felt; I still get it sometimes when I log on, just knowing that there's actually a community out there JUST FOR ME.
> And to be celebrated as an FFA, and to be able to express my desires and thoughts on the matter; wow. I never thought I could do that, and now I get to do it whenever I feel the urge.
> I am now an out and proud FFA, and all of my friends know that I love fat guys. I've got a BHM of my very own, and I can admit my love for bellies almost without blushing [almost. I still get pink].
> 
> I'm not the only one!!!! It still gets me.
> This place is my joy, my acceptance, my sanity, my laughter, my relief, my fun and my family.
> I've gone and rambled. Dang.
> 
> <3


----------



## cammy

DIMS - specifically the BHM/FFA board, has enlightened me in several ways. The best being the realization that I'm not the only FFA on the planet. I understand when the guys say they believe we are mythical creatures, for I too haven't met another FFA in the flesh. Another is helping me to make my preference known to my husband, clearly and convincingly. And, its just damn fun sometimes to hang out here.


----------



## BHMluver

cammy said:


> DIMS - specifically the BHM/FFA board, has enlightened me in several ways. The best being the realization that I'm not the only FFA on the planet. I understand when the guys say they believe we are mythical creatures, for I too haven't met another FFA in the flesh. Another is helping me to make my preference known to my husband, clearly and convincingly. And, its just damn fun sometimes to hang out here.



Ditto...eloquently stated, Cammy.


----------



## Morbid

well what does it mean to me... hmmm ...welll.... i dont post much in the boards but I'm in the chat room alot (when its up.. Hurry Conrad.... Chat Addict in dire need) its helped me communicate my feelings and problems as a big man. trying to find love is hard but I have made alot of friends. I havent met many people... but the ones I have in R/L mean alot to me...


if i seem intresting.. hit me up... you wont regret it..


Morbid


----------



## AnnaO

To me, DIMs means acceptance, regardless of age, size or preference. BBW, BHM, FFA, FA and whatever other letter combinations there are. No judgment, no blame, no shame or explanations. You are who you are based on actions not on clothing size or lifestyle. Everyone is treated as a person not a label or a stereotype. Dimensions is an oasis.


----------



## daniel

For me this forum is the only one you can express your thoughts without any shame. It's the best platform to find girls who admire man like me.


----------



## William

I think of the BHM/FFA board as being friendly place for everyone that has great interaction between BHM and Women (FFA or not)

William




daniel said:


> For me this forum is the only one you can express your thoughts without any shame. It's the best platform to find girls who admire man like me.


----------



## tribaltattoos75

That is what this site gives me. Hope that someday I will find someone that will like me as is. No excuses, no explanations, no expectations just me. It gives me hope that someday people of size and those that love us will no longer be stereotyped and discriminated against. May not be what you were looking for but thats it in a nutshell for me.


----------



## William

The BHM/FFA Board is defiantly a Safe Haven for BHM/FFA issues. It is nice to see the positive contributions here.

William


----------



## William

Hi 

Lately I feel that it would be a great Idea if this board had password protection for the messages. I am not feeling very trusting of some of our peers.

William




William said:


> The BHM/FFA Board is defiantly a Safe Haven for BHM/FFA issues. It is nice to see the positive contributions here.
> 
> William


----------



## Smite

smiteisthemostawesomepersonintheworld is too long of a password though


----------



## HDANGEL15

William said:


> Hi
> 
> Lately I feel that it would be a great Idea if this board had password protection for the messages. I am not feeling very trusting of some of our peers.
> 
> William


*
((((William)))
i feel you on that...i hate that lurkers can access this....I share some real stuff here, it's a give and take community
*


----------



## William

Hi HD

Just look at the activity on the other boards right now. It is childish for the majority to turn flippant if they can't force their of view with brute force in open debate. The minority can't deal with that.

What is a shame is that Dimensions needs to stick together because most of Fat Acceptance thinks that what goes on here is all crap anyway.

William




HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ((((William)))
> i feel you on that...i hate that lurkers can access this....I share some real stuff here, it's a give and take community
> *


----------



## William

Hi

Some one once called the BHM/FFA a Cave and that BHM needed to come out of it.

Well people have used caves for protection for a long time and not everyone on Dimensions outside of the BHM/FFA Board is our friend. Well really need to keep up the traffic here and so not to get drowned out by volume and frequency of other voices.

William




William said:


> Hi HD
> 
> Just look at the activity on the other boards right now. It is childish for the majority to turn flippant if they can't force their of view with brute force in open debate. The minority can't deal with that.
> 
> What is a shame is that Dimensions needs to stick together because most of Fat Acceptance thinks that what goes on here is all crap anyway.
> 
> William


----------



## Durin

I really like this board. I have always liked it's laid back cozy feel. Like EDX I like to come here for a multitude of reasons but mostly because my Alhabet soup of preferences always sort of makes me feel out of touch.

In a sentance I like This board is like a beautiful sleepy southern town. When you walk in the diner the waitress says.

"How you doing hunny, your not from around here are you? Coffee?"


----------



## William

Hi

I think that if people start showing some acceptance of the life stories and experiences of others this board could again be a nice place to visit.

William





Durin said:


> I really like this board. I have always liked it's laid back cozy feel. Like EDX I like to come here for a multitude of reasons but mostly because my Alhabet soup of preferences always sort of makes me feel out of touch.
> 
> In a sentance I like This board is like a beautiful sleepy southern town. When you walk in the diner the waitress says.
> 
> "How you doing hunny, your not from around here are you? Coffee?"


----------



## stefanie

William said:


> Hi
> 
> Some one once called the BHM/FFA a Cave and that BHM needed to come out of it.
> 
> Well people have used caves for protection for a long time ...



Caves are cool in the summer - warm in the winter. Also, some of the first art in the world was made in caves. They are special, magical places. Reclaim the cave! (LOL)

Seriously, though, I don't have a lot of energy for online arguments, and I like the (mostly) affirmative "tone" of this board.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Smite said:


> smiteisthemostawesomepersonintheworld is too long of a password though



Damn you now i have to change my log in.

Jerkwad.


----------



## William

Hi Stefanie

You do put out a lot of positive thoughts and ideas with your website! I read your site but I do not post much because I get flash-backs to a Art History Class that I almost failed 

William




stefanie said:


> Caves are cool in the summer - warm in the winter. Also, some of the first art in the world was made in caves. They are special, magical places. Reclaim the cave! (LOL)
> 
> Seriously, though, I don't have a lot of energy for online arguments, and I like the (mostly) affirmative "tone" of this board.


----------



## theguy

it means i dont have to diet


----------



## FFAKAT

Dimensions had been a great place to see the many levels of FFA's and how to recognize or not, them in real life.

I haven't met a REAL one in real life yet, except me!!!

Great place to meet SSBHM's that have a selfesteem(hopefully)

Hopefully not everyone on this board is just all talk and no acton!


----------



## Uncle Squid

I'm hoping to hook up. I won't lie.


----------



## BeerMe

Although I had already become the "big" kid by the time I was 8, it wasn't until puberty that I was interested in weight gain and being a SSBHM. So with a newly blossomed mind (and a 56k modem), I scoured the internet for people who felt the same way--I always knew I couldn't be the only one. The websites back then were all gay-exclusive, with not a singe FFA in sight.

After a LONG search, this was the first website I found for BHMs and female admirers (way back when it had a really crappy message board layout). At first I was just browsing what seemed to be a BBW site until I saw the "BHM/FFA" message board. I had always been somewhat shy about my interests, and while I found other distractions for years, I've decided I finally need to accept myself for who I am and join a community that supports that.

So here I am, and even though it took until just recently to start posting, I am deeply grateful to what the BHM/FFA forum has done for me. =)

Oh, and hooking up would be nice too =P


----------



## Surlysomething

Uncle Squid said:


> I'm hoping to hook up. I won't lie.


 

But you live so damn far away from me.


----------



## hossbabyjr

i've only been with the site for a short while, but it has done more to help me feel comfortable with myself and my size than just sitting around and talking about it with my friends.

i've always been the big guy, the teddy bear, and it's been fun to know that sometimes my female friends want to hang out because they know i'm pretty much a super-sized body pillow. but in being on this site, i've realized that what i want in life is to be with someone who appreciates me for me and likes the fact that i'm a big guy, because nothing is going to change.

so, in closing, i would just like to say thank you to all of you here on DIMs and on this board for helping me realize that i can always just be me.


----------



## JiminOR

I met my sweetie on here, and life has gotten about a million times better, and as mindboggling as it is, she really really digs me. I never would have met her if it weren't for DIMS. Thanks easter bunny, bawk bawk.


----------



## MetalGirl

If it weren't for DIMs my honey wouldn't of found me. I don't think that bunny's the easter bunny or the cadbury bunny. What's coming out of that bunny, isn't chocolate. And of course I dig you dear, you're totally hawt. Yes, let the deliberate incorrect spelling mock you. *giggles*


----------



## Archangel_257

this website means that not only do I like myself for me but there are others out there who might too. I just wish there was someone who was tangible, not that I dont appreciate all you internet awesomes...


----------



## IndyGal

I just found Dims yesterday (thanks to a great book I was reading - this site was listed as a reference) and I already feel better about myself. Knowing that I'm not alone as a BHM/FFA and being a BBW. It's great and I have been enjoying reading the many posts.


----------



## Fowvay

I've lurked here on and off for years but finally joined just a few days ago myself. Finally felt compelled to join in the fun. I've been a BHM all my life and never really had a problem finding a date. I've always been super confident about myself but after a mess divorce I lost that confidence and am rediscovering it nicely here.

Thanks Dims. You ROCK!!!


----------



## Tad

IndyGal said:


> I just found Dims yesterday (thanks to a great book I was reading - this site was listed as a reference) and I already feel better about myself. Knowing that I'm not alone as a BHM/FFA and being a BBW. It's great and I have been enjoying reading the many posts.



Just curious, what book was that?

And by the way, welcome


----------



## IndyGal

edx said:


> Just curious, what book was that?
> 
> And by the way, welcome



It was "Fat Chicks Rule!" by Lara Frater. It's a very good book - and a quick read for being nonfiction.


----------



## Morbid

well i was reading everyones answers and stuff and I have come to realize what Dimchat, forums and the bhm/ffa section means to me... at first i didnt like myself.. my size or anything but I have come to learn to like myself.. Hell i've even posted pics I thought I wouldnt ever post... 

Im just glad there are women who like big guys... cause everyone needs to find love or just that special someone to just touch the heart and soul of a person...

Thank you ladies for letting me and my fellow big men know we are sexy and can be loved...


later,

Morbid


----------



## iheartsquishys

First, Squid and theguy, hilarious answers. Both made me laugh out loud.

For me, it means a place to express myself without the usual 20 minutes of explanation and mis belief. If I "see" a hot guy on here and give him a compliment he just thanks me. If I tell one of the other FFA's on here that I think so and so is cute, she agrees and says "yea, his belly is amazing." and not: "What the hell? He's fat!" 

It is a place for me to find images and representations of my world. If I want to see a picture of a cute guy (probably how I found the boards in the first place ) and make up a little story in my head of us cuddling on the couch I can find that picture here. If I want to read a nice romantic story about can find it here. If I want to see a cute comic about a woman tripping over herself while staring at a guy, RV always has one. Not that I can't find that somewhere else but the boys look all wrong in mainstream media etc. The books describe feeling his hard chest instead of his moobs and the comics would have some icky abs instead of a big round belly. 

I like the guys' perspective too. I'm not the most socially coordinated person so being able to talk about my awkward interactions with hotties and get feedback is great. It makes me more confident when I do approach guys. Or at least some comfort in knowing other girls get nervous around the fatties. :blush:


----------



## Molly

Dims has meant that I can express what I love about men freely. I know I am not alone. I LOVE reading in the library (because honestly, where do girls like us get to read romantic stories that relate to men we actually adore?) 
And the library gives me a place to be creative, even if I am really amateur.

*Hands up if Dims Library has ever made you hot!* (Just finished reading some of Undine's "In Her Chair" btw... So Hot!)

Its awesome here.

Dimensions has even helped me admit to my partner what I really like. And that is huge for me. It's nice to know you guys and gals exist.


----------



## viracocha

> Hands up if Dims Library has ever made you hot!* (Just finished reading some of Undine's "In Her Chair" btw... So Hot!)


So true, Molly. So true...

Dims is a terrific network of admirers and admirees alike that is unlike any other. It is an interactive and personal support for acceptance-- whether for your own body, another's body, or sexual preferences. This is the platform for discourse about size acceptance and tolerance. ;P


----------



## Masu

Sorry my bad english, but i have to try say these things and they are very difficult to make to words, but..

Dimension means to me, that i can enjoy my FFA-side. Well, i enjoy it because of my boyfriend too, but this forum makes me feel normal. Absolutely normal.

I dont know, what to else say.

Hmm.. My boyfriend is making wonderful meal now.. I just can`t wait !


----------



## kinkykitten

Not been here long, but really loving it so far 

Obviously my love for bigger men brings me here and being a FFA and Feeder, but also it's a place where i don't feel in such a minority or my preferences are frowned upon. 

I also believe in giving credit where it is due and making the not so confident guys amongst us feel more comfortable with what they have and that there are women out there that find them desirable!


----------



## orinoco

it means somewhere for me to be an exhibitionist without ppl going "ewwwww" 

oh and it breaks up the boring monotony of existence 

ooo ooo plus there r gorgeous ladies with smarts too :wubu::wubu:


----------



## FaxMachine1234

I like Dims because it's a great understanding community, and as for this board...y'know, I don't know why I don't post on this board more often. I think I just thrive on survey-based threads, and they aren't many here. Still, I like that this place is around.


----------



## Cane

I'm not really sure what Dims really means to me. Despite being a BHM I still feel kind of out of place here and find it difficult to make any friends in the FA community. **shrug**


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Cane said:


> I'm not really sure what Dims really means to me. Despite being a BHM I still feel kind of out of place here and find it difficult to make any friends in the FA community. **shrug**



Stick around, post on the boards and get to know the folks around here. Most won't bite...well unless you ask nicely.


----------



## ezra1129

I just like finding out that there is at least one place where a straight BHM may find a place where women may find us attractive.


----------



## Surlysomething

I wish it meant more, but I find it disappointing.


I feel marginalized because i'm a BBW that is attracted to BHM and it never feels like that's a cool flavour *anywhere on this site, even here*. 

I was really hoping that it would be at least in this area of the board, but it's not and it never has been.


----------



## William

Hi Surly

Lots of BHM here have expressed attraction and/or a fellowship with BBWs to the point where skinnier FFAs have sometimes felt left out.

William





Surlysomething said:


> I wish it meant more, but I find it disappointing.
> 
> 
> I feel marginalized because i'm a BBW that is attracted to BHM and it never feels like that's a cool flavour *anywhere on this site, even here*.
> 
> I was really hoping that it would be at least in this area of the board, but it's not and it never has been.


----------



## Surlysomething

William said:


> Hi Surly
> 
> Lots of BHM here have expressed attraction and/or a fellowship with BBWs to the point where skinnier FFAs have sometimes felt left out.
> 
> William


 

Haha. Really, William? I don't see it.


----------



## William

Well lately we are in a phase, but it was the strong BBW presence that attracted me here in the first place and some of the ladies are still here. I guess it is all cyclical.

William




Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Really, William? I don't see it.


----------



## Surlysomething

William said:


> Well lately we are in a phase, but it was the strong BBW presence that attracted me here in the first place and some of the ladies are still here. I guess it is all cyclical.
> 
> William


 

Could be. I still find it disappointing that I feel out of place.


----------



## William

You are right

I looked back through the older pages and there aren't many BBWs around here. I think that the old old pages got lost when the Sever crashed.

William





Surlysomething said:


> Could be. I still find it disappointing that I feel out of place.


----------



## Tad

I also think that maybe a lot of other FA/BHM and FA/BBW have, like Surly, just kind of given up waving that flag. I can think of a few factors:

- Obviously, it always seems that most members of the other gender don't match up, and any minority can find itself lost amongst louder voices. This was part of what led to the creation of the BHM/FFA board, and over the yeras it really has helped to grow this community, bit by bit. 

- Fat FA know well how it feels to be snubbed, so I think maybe are a little more likely to try to be considerate of people who are not their own cup of tea. 

- Fat FA are apt to be pulled towards more than one board: one board where people tend to admire those of their size, and another where people the size they admire hang out. Which reduces their presence at any one place, maybe making them seem even less present.

- You know all those stereotypes about fat people dating fat people? Maybe sometimes, away from the computer, that leads fat FA to have a little easier time finding a partner, compared say with a fat person who is only interested in a thin partner? (I'm purely speculating on this one).

- Sometimes I think what is key is hitting some critical mass. Look at how the bashes around New Jersey and Boston have just exploded in popularity, judging from the postings here. I think when there are not many people in your area, sharing your preference, or whatever, it tends to be discouraging and people are less inclined to really put themselves out there, because it feels like 'what is the point?' I don't think we have ever demonstrated that Dimensions has a critical mass of fat FA....it might be there, but the reasons above have kept it from being obvious.

Just my quick thoughts.


----------



## viracocha

edx said:


> - Obviously, it always seems that most members of the other gender don't match up, and any minority can find itself lost amongst louder voices. This was part of what led to the creation of the BHM/FFA board, and over the yeras it really has helped to grow this community, bit by bit.
> 
> - Fat FA know well how it feels to be snubbed, so I think maybe are a little more likely to try to be considerate of people who are not their own cup of tea.
> 
> - Fat FA are apt to be pulled towards more than one board: one board where people tend to admire those of their size, and another where people the size they admire hang out. Which reduces their presence at any one place, maybe making them seem even less present.
> 
> - You know all those stereotypes about fat people dating fat people? Maybe sometimes, away from the computer, that leads fat FA to have a little easier time finding a partner, compared say with a fat person who is only interested in a thin partner? (I'm purely speculating on this one).
> 
> - Sometimes I think what is key is hitting some critical mass. Look at how the bashes around New Jersey and Boston have just exploded in popularity, judging from the postings here. I think when there are not many people in your area, sharing your preference, or whatever, it tends to be discouraging and people are less inclined to really put themselves out there, because it feels like 'what is the point?' I don't think we have ever demonstrated that Dimensions has a critical mass of fat FA....it might be there, but the reasons above have kept it from being obvious.
> 
> Just my quick thoughts.



I think you nailed it, Ed. While Dims certainly has a emotional magnitude for each person here, it's most effective as a framework for grassroots membership. Dims is something of a rallying point around which all parties can participate, albeit on different levels with differing ideas of activism. By having many members that belong in many categories, I think we tend to split and exclude rather than gather. But given enough people, similarities within subgroups can inspire realization of the similarities between subgroups.

The challenge seems to be getting past the "what's the point?" threshold and reaching critical mass (great pun, mass and Dims... )

However, I see Dims occuring at broad spatial scales, so why are the most active groups on Dims all geographically clustered? I'd venture that it's through physical application of similar socialization that Dims offers, but only on a community level. Being around other Dimmers provides the opportunity not only to speak out on behalf of everyone here, but to bring that to family, friends, and the world. It's putting a face on a cause.

Anyway, my digression is based in what Dims means to me and why it's important, so I hope maybe a few more people will try to expand the reach of Dims. Sorry if I'm getting too excited, but I really want to incorporate some of these behaviors in my area and I'm kind of a GIS geek... Wee!

Oh yeah, I also agree w/Ed on the likelihood of fat FAs more often finding partners than others with one seeking a preferred, mandatory body type. I think it seems a little bit ironic that Dims is about size acceptance (granted I understand that sometimes preference can be fairly absolute in sex) and there are limits in the definitions of preferences. But if you enlarge the group for potential partners, statistically speaking you should have a better chance of nabbing one. Thanks for putting up with my long-winded spiels!

--Katy


----------



## nickoftyme

i just wish more FFA would use the chatroom... and worship me too  




http://www.myspace.com/burkehaha


----------



## berlin-girl

well... on one hand this board doesn´t seem to do much for me (or vice versa  ) - i´m not THAT much of an internet-person, never ever visited a chatroom e.g., too shy to write personal messages to people just because they share my sexual interests. AND i´m from that little country farfaraway of most of the guys & gals round here, so that actually MEETING anybody "off the board" is quite unlikely. not to mention my BIG beautiful boyfriend, because of whom i gotta refrain from any encounter with the slightest erotical background .

on the other hand, especially on days like this (when my boyfriend is working 150 miles away, and everything sucks so much that i can´t go to work myself etc pp) DIMs is one, if not THE thing that keeps me alive!
sounds quite dramatic, naja, but to put it in plain words: sex is one major force that pulls me through live. and my sex is -whatasurprise- centered around well-build BHM. i find a lot of them here -> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! :bow: you´re awesome!

though i´m mostly into stories (STORIES, STORIES! give me something to read!!!! [ow, what an oral fixation ;] ), i like the "real live" touch this board provides.


thanxxxx again, keep on rockin! b.g.


----------



## Smite

Dim's is my new home, again, I think that makes sense. :O


----------



## William

Hi 

I see Dims as a Fat Friendly place and the BHM/FFA as a special place where Fat Men, FFA & FFFA (FFFA= Fat Female Fat Admirer) can all feel comfortable. 

Historically this has included FFA who were not necessarily looking for Fat Men. I look back at the start of this board and I am proud that BBW were treated as part of the community from the very start as were Skinny FFA.

William


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Dims is great because there's no need to explain or defend yourself, the way you look, or the feelings that you have (or who you are attracted to). It would be nice if the rest of the world was like Dims  

You never feel alienated because of how you look or feel, and that's really important. People should flourish, not shell up and hide. I mean, sure this is the internet but like it or not it's a huge part of a large % of people's lives in this day and age. 

Nothing in this world is perfect, but when it comes to providing a comfortable forum filled with wonderful people to meet and greet with no shallow isolation regarding weight or any other feature/feeling (and even though some of the forums are dedicated to say, BHM or FA, everyone is welcome to every extent and that's awesome!), Dims does a pretty damn good job. 

I don't mean this to sound like an advertisement haha I'm just very happy with this site and the people I've met and talked with  Rock on folks, rock on!


----------



## desertcheeseman

I like that I can post pictures of myself, and not only do I not get harassed by thousands of internet trolls, I might actually get a compliment or two. And yes, as a FA I do participate in the BBW forums, but it is really nice to have a place to discuss issues relating to being a larger man.


----------



## MasterShake

It's nice having people sympathetic to issues for larger guys, be it dating, finding nice clothes, my nipples, etc.

I'm grateful for my 'brother from another mother', Escapist. 

I'll also say, I do enjoy the FFA eye candy! :smitten: Too bad none of them lived in KC!


----------



## rabbitislove

MasterShake said:


> It's nice having people sympathetic to issues for larger guys, be it dating, finding nice clothes, my nipples, etc.
> 
> I'm grateful for my 'brother from another mother', Escapist.
> 
> I'll also say, I do enjoy the FFA eye candy! :smitten: Too bad none of them lived in KC!



You gotta stop stressing about those nipples. Im sure there nice 

(Ill check them out for you and fix deine cable. I am zee expert).


----------



## Paquito

MasterShake said:


> It's nice having people sympathetic to issues for larger guys, be it dating, finding nice clothes, my nipples, etc.
> 
> I'm grateful for my 'brother from another mother', Escapist.
> 
> I'll also say, I do enjoy the FFA eye candy! :smitten: Too bad none of them lived in KC!



As someone who's had nipples the size of half-dollars since I was a young one, we shall overcome my brother!


----------



## MasterShake

Oh god, the nipple story lives! 

I've never had problems with them. Maybe she liked my small moobs? I dunno. That night was totally weird - I would have hit on her if it wasn't for the implants she had. 

Rabbitislove, are you willing to whisper sweet _Big Lebowski_ quotes in bed? :eat2:

(don't mean to be creepy...but BL is about my all-time favorite movie. Although Dark Knight is really close up there).


----------



## rabbitislove

MasterShake said:


> Oh god, the nipple story lives!
> 
> I've never had problems with them. Maybe she liked my small moobs? I dunno. That night was totally weird - I would have hit on her if it wasn't for the implants she had.
> 
> Rabbitislove, are you willing to whisper sweet _Big Lebowski_ quotes in bed? :eat2:
> 
> (don't mean to be creepy...but BL is about my all-time favorite movie. Although Dark Knight is really close up there).



Not creepy at all! I am wayyy too obsessed with BL to even have it be healthy.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

MasterShake said:


> Oh god, the nipple story lives!
> 
> I've never had problems with them. Maybe she liked my small moobs? I dunno. That night was totally weird - I would have hit on her if it wasn't for the implants she had.
> 
> Rabbitislove, are you willing to whisper sweet _Big Lebowski_ quotes in bed? :eat2:
> 
> (don't mean to be creepy...but BL is about my all-time favorite movie. Although Dark Knight is really close up there).



Don't knock implants till you try them.


----------



## MasterShake

rabbitislove said:


> Not creepy at all! I am wayyy too obsessed with BL to even have it be healthy.


:wubu:
"You can imagine what happens next."
"He fixes the cable?"
"Don't be facetious, Jeffrey."


----------



## Joe944

I wish I could be the Dude. Nobody fucks with the Jesus!


----------



## MasterShake

"I told that Kraut a million f'ing times - I DON'T ROLL ON SHABBAS!!!"


----------



## rabbitislove

Hahah. I could turn this thread into a Big Lebowski quote fiesta.

With the last guy I was dating, he asked if we had to stop the movie because both of us kept quoting every line.

"IS THIS YOUR HOMEWORK LARRY!"


----------



## Joe944

Do you see what happens, Larry, WHEN YOU FUCK A STRANGER IN THE ASS? THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS, LARRY! THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU FUCK A STRANGER IN THE ASS!


----------



## MasterShake

"Eight years old, Dude."


----------



## Lil BigginZ

at least i'm housebroken


----------



## luv_it_here

rabbitislove said:


> Hahah. I could turn this thread into a Big Lebowski quote fiesta.
> 
> With the last guy I was dating, he asked if we had to stop the movie because both of us kept quoting every line.
> 
> "IS THIS YOUR HOMEWORK LARRY!"




LMFAO

Easily my favourite movie of all time.. 2-3 watches per year at least. Love it!


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

One word...

Acceptance! :wubu:


----------



## karmacomba

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> One word...
> 
> Acceptance! :wubu:



that sums it up for me as well, along with hope. IRL sometimes I feel like the ugliest creature on the planet because of my weight. Until I found this board (admittedly I lurked here rather than contributed for years lol) it genuinely never once occured to me that there would be women out there who might find a bigger man attractive. Whats more, many of the women here are smart, funny, and attractive. This has given me some hope that maybe, just maybe, someday I will find that someone. 
So thanks!


----------



## KittyKitten

Dims is an awesome place although it can be a hot mess sometimes. The Dimmers are great and too many cool ones to name. I may argue with someone, but it's usually not a personal issue. I come to see the beauty in BHM especially those who are tall with a significant belly. The men in my family tend to be tall with a sizable belly. Now that doesn't mean I don't get turned on by slim, dancer builds, as well, I am very eclectic in my tastes, LOL. I also love to celebrate the beauty of the thick gals, the bbws, and the super sized madames. Fat is beautiful and regal. This is also the first place on the internet where I have posted my pictures and it's great that only members get to see the pictures.


----------



## Joe944

This website confuses me and provides several sources of entertainment.


----------



## IszyStone

This is a place where I feel attractive and don't have to hide my own preferences, so it's a little acceptance and freedom.


----------



## WillSpark

IszyStone said:


> This is a place where I feel attractive and don't have to hide my own preferences, so it's a little acceptance and freedom.



Same.

High five!


----------



## LovesBigMen

IszyStone said:


> This is a place where I feel attractive and don't have to hide my own preferences, so it's a little acceptance and freedom.



Damn it Will I was going to high five her xD.
Well awesome and you are attractive were ever you are .
And *high ten* HAH take that sir Will.


Just so you all know I am just joking around yeah hahaha just have a laugh if you'd like WOOT WOOT!!!!!:happy:


----------



## chicken legs

Joe944 said:


> This website confuses me and provides several sources of entertainment.



ditto on that.

Plus I like to frolic with my fellow FA/FFA's.


----------



## taobear

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok so, what does this place/board mean to you? Where do you feel you fit into this community as a whole?
> 
> Alrighty I'll start off first. This board means a lot to me. It allowed me to connect with women who have the same preferences I do and interact with the men I find attractive. I've had many different feelings about where I fit into the community as a whole over the years. I've felt that I was hanging around on the fringe, however, now I see that there are many areas of the community as a whole that I can contribute to, however, the BHM/FFA board will always be home base.



I have been here lurking for a while and I noticed I felt more confident after perusing the posts now that I have posted a bit myself I'm just about ecstatic and the gals are great I still am looking for this strange a elusive creature called an FFA. I hope one day to find one so I can find solace in her arms and she in mine. 
As to where I fit into this community. I'm not sure at the moment. I just know I have found a place where I feel comfortable. That has been a long search for me. I only hope that I can be a benefit to others here.


----------



## taobear

Plus I like to frolic with my fellow FA/FFA's.[/QUOTE]

*Snicker* You said frolic


----------



## adelicateflwr

karmacomba said:


> that sums it up for me as well, along with hope. IRL sometimes I feel like the ugliest creature on the planet because of my weight. Until I found this board (admittedly I lurked here rather than contributed for years lol) it genuinely never once occured to me that there would be women out there who might find a bigger man attractive. Whats more, many of the women here are smart, funny, and attractive. This has given me some hope that maybe, just maybe, someday I will find that someone.
> So thanks!



i'm right there with you! it's kind of exciting! it's nice to be in a place where we're not being judged... WE'RE the hot ones here! ;D i'm new to this as well, so it's kind of hard for me to figure out where to "jump" in...


----------



## Ceeola

Like many...I have been lurking for years. Even though I'm still "coming out" of the closet about my attraction to BHM's... It means I don't feel ashamed, like I'm going to be presecuted, or ridiculed. I mean you can't help who you're attracted to. I've been attracted to larger men since I was in middle school. I finally accepted that is was apart of who I was just recently. It's okay to be myself...and I'm so thankful to find a place where I can talk to people who are going through what I'm going through.


----------



## BigChaz

Ceeola said:


> Like many...I have been lurking for years. Even though I'm still "coming out" of the closet about my attraction to BHM's... It means I don't feel ashamed, like I'm going to be presecuted, or ridiculed. I mean you can't help who you're attracted to. I've been attracted to larger men since I was in middle school. I finally accepted that is was apart of who I was just recently. It's okay to be myself...and I'm so thankful to find a place where I can talk to people who are going through what I'm going through.



Sweet. Another one! Welcome!


----------



## RentonBob

Ceeola said:


> Like many...I have been lurking for years. Even though I'm still "coming out" of the closet about my attraction to BHM's... It means I don't feel ashamed, like I'm going to be presecuted, or ridiculed. I mean you can't help who you're attracted to. I've been attracted to larger men since I was in middle school. I finally accepted that is was apart of who I was just recently. It's okay to be myself...and I'm so thankful to find a place where I can talk to people who are going through what I'm going through.



Welcome  Dive in and have fun


----------



## Surlysomething

I was just thinking how amazing our little corner of this site is.




The Canadian chicks especially rock:

Melian
Esther
Bionic Eggplant


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I was just thinking how amazing our little corner of this site is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Canadian chicks especially rock:
> 
> Melian
> Esther
> Bionic Eggplant



And yourself. I consider you one of the "Canadian babes" of the board.


----------



## rabbitislove

I am also Canadian and rockin'

Dual citizenship baby


----------



## Zowie

rabbitislove said:


> I am also Canadian and rockin'
> 
> Dual citizenship baby



THAT's why you're so cool... 

But seconded what Surly said, we have some fantastic people who post here regularly.


----------



## BigChaz

So many awesome women.

That are not my girlfriends.


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> So many awesome women.
> 
> That are not my girlfriends.



Blubber is manly is looking for a man.


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Blubber is manly is looking for a man.



he sure is


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> So many awesome women.
> 
> That are not my girlfriends.



HAHAHAHA, you suck.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA, you suck.



Why you being a hater?


----------



## Surlysomething

rabbitislove said:


> I am also Canadian and rockin'
> 
> Dual citizenship baby




OMG, I totally forgot you were Canadian as well!

You're added to the list, lady!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Why you being a hater?



sorry 

Banana cheesecake?


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> And yourself. I consider you one of the "Canadian babes" of the board.




Awww, thanks Hozay! :blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Awww, thanks Hozay! :blush:



You, Melian, Bionic, and Esther are the only Canadian Babes who matter


----------



## Ninja Glutton

rabbitislove said:


> I am also Canadian and rockin'
> 
> Dual citizenship baby



You're also on the list, then


----------



## Paquito

Esther gets her own special post.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I was just thinking how amazing our little corner of this site is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Canadian chicks especially rock:
> 
> Melian
> Esther
> Bionic Eggplant



And carlasixx. She rocks my socks off.


----------



## CastingPearls

Do I count if I've visited Canada? LOL


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> Do I count if I've visited Canada? LOL



I'll grant you "honourary Canadian" status if you come to my apartment for a sexy pillow fight. 

Honourary status will also cost two hundred dollars, cash.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> I'll grant you "honourary Canadian" status if you come to my apartment for a sexy pillow fight.
> 
> Honourary status will also cost two hundred dollars, cash.


Well..actually.....I may be coming to Canada at some point...it just so happens.

<so IN for a sexi pillow fight>

(Put the $200 <Canadian, I'm sure> on my tab, please)


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> (Put the $200 <Canadian, I'm sure> on my tab, please)



Oh thank Jebus.....I'm so broke...I mean, uh...your request is being processed. 5-10 business days.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Oh thank Jebus.....I'm so broke...I mean, uh...your request is being processed. 5-10 business days.


So..what..that's like $500 American, right? 
<jk--I know the exchange rate is pretty even now>


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> So..what..that's like $500 American, right?
> <jk--I know the exchange rate is pretty even now>



Ahahaha....oh....Canada sucks. 

ETA: Toronto now has a fat mayor, though. I VOTED FOR HIM.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Ahahaha....oh....Canada sucks.
> 
> ETA: Toronto now has a fat mayor, though. I VOTED FOR HIM.



Huzzah!!!

Fucking character limit.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Ahahaha....oh....Canada sucks.
> 
> ETA: Toronto now has a fat mayor, though. I VOTED FOR HIM.


I heard all about it. I heard the screaming from 500 miles away.


----------



## samuraiscott

To me it means a place where I can express myself around folks who are like me and I don't feel so self-conscious.


----------



## jezter6

New to this site, but in the last 2-3 days of reading, I've come up with the following.

This site has given me (at least temporarily) a new outlook on life. At 31, I found myself at a bit of a crossroads:

Road 1: Live as a big guy and continue to hide from women figuring that I'll just be alone and keep convincing myself that I don't really need a woman (because honestly, I'm fairly happy as is).

Road 2: Settle. Look for women that I'm otherwise not necessarily attracted to (or who is generally unattracted to me, but also is looking to 'settle') in order to say I've found someone, even though neither people are in it for the truth.

Road 3: Work my ass off at the gym, try to pretend I'm someone I'm not, only to find someone who only appreciates me for what I would be at the time, and not for the guy I am.

Road 4: The new road. Realize that I am who I am, and that there CAN be people out there who will really like me for who I am, and might actually ENJOY it. Not just chicks who can't get other guys, but ones who would be happy to be with me.

At least for the temporary, it's improved my overall quality of life. I am already feeling a little less depressed about things and have started to make changes to find the right kind of person for me. Let's just see if it works..


----------



## BigChaz

Road 5: Hookers


----------



## jezter6

As much as one would tend to agree with you...hookers are just way too expensive.


----------



## BigChaz

jezter6 said:


> As much as one would tend to agree with you...hookers are just way too expensive.



Road 5: Dead hookers?


----------



## jezter6

I think you're on to something!

Now if only we had a plan......


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

jezter6 said:


> New to this site, but in the last 2-3 days of reading, I've come up with the following.
> 
> This site has given me (at least temporarily) a new outlook on life. At 31, I found myself at a bit of a crossroads:
> 
> Road 1: Live as a big guy and continue to hide from women figuring that I'll just be alone and keep convincing myself that I don't really need a woman (because honestly, I'm fairly happy as is).
> 
> Road 2: Settle. Look for women that I'm otherwise not necessarily attracted to (or who is generally unattracted to me, but also is looking to 'settle') in order to say I've found someone, even though neither people are in it for the truth.
> 
> Road 3: Work my ass off at the gym, try to pretend I'm someone I'm not, only to find someone who only appreciates me for what I would be at the time, and not for the guy I am.
> 
> Road 4: The new road. Realize that I am who I am, and that there CAN be people out there who will really like me for who I am, and might actually ENJOY it. Not just chicks who can't get other guys, but ones who would be happy to be with me.
> 
> At least for the temporary, it's improved my overall quality of life. I am already feeling a little less depressed about things and have started to make changes to find the right kind of person for me. Let's just see if it works..



When I first found the site, I felt the same about a new outlook. Someone at work told me a had a "pep" in my step, and then someone else at work told me the same thing. On my way home, a neighbor in my apartment complex told me it looked like I was walking with the BeeGee's "stayin' alive" playing in my head because I had a pep in my step. So I know how you feel.

Good luck.


----------



## rellis10

Dims has become a huge part of my life. I know that might sound sad, to be so attached to an internet forum, but it's become really important to me.

When I joined Dims I really had no idea what to expect. To be honest, part of me thought anybody that liked how I look was wierd and I wasnt sure how I'd react to something so new. I think I came in with the intention of just speaking to people who knew what I was going through but it's become so much more.

I can't really put into words how much Dims has changed my life. Whether it's the new confidence I've got from knowing there are people out there who like me and think I'm sexy, or the great friends and truly amazing people I've met, or just a place where I can talk about anything that's worrying me....this place means so much.


----------



## vinarian

BigChaz said:


> Road 5: Dead hookers?



You must know some fucked up pimps


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> When I first found the site, I felt the same about a new outlook. Someone at work told me a had a "pep" in my step, and then someone else at work told me the same thing. On my way home, a neighbor in my apartment complex told me it looked like I was walking with the BeeGee's "stayin' alive" playing in my head because I had a pep in my step. So I know how you feel.
> 
> Good luck.



*its 7am and i am imagining you with beegees soundtrack playing and you and your colorful sox and personality with a *PEP* in your step.....TFF *

:bow:


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *its 7am and i am imagining you with beegees soundtrack playing and you and your colorful sox and personality with a *PEP* in your step.....TFF *
> 
> :bow:



i totally caught that too! but then my imagination has him walking past chaz, who tips his hat to hozay and continues on, bundle of dead hookers under his arm


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> i totally caught that too! but then my imagination has him walking past chaz, who tips his hat to hozay and continues on, bundle of dead hookers under his arm



Hahahaaaa, that's such a happy world we live in.


----------



## MysteriousVik

I'm a newbi on here, but thought this was an interesting thread. 
As im sure most of us had certain issues with being overweight, either cos it's a confidence thing or some other external factor.

So for me, even though im not sure what to expect on here yet, it's a cool way of meeting people (ladies), who are into big dudes. Without the usual thinking to myself "ah no way she'd be into fay guys like me!" 

Err...ok, maybe got too intimate back there!


----------



## WillSpark

MysteriousVik said:


> I'm a newbi on here, but thought this was an interesting thread.
> As im sure most of us had certain issues with being overweight, either cos it's a confidence thing or some other external factor.
> 
> So for me, even though im not sure what to expect on here yet, it's a cool way of meeting people (ladies), who are into big dudes. Without the usual thinking to myself "ah no way she'd be into fay guys like me!"
> 
> Err...ok, maybe got too intimate back there!



If that's what you call too intimate, we've got a lot of work to do. Congrats on popping your Dims cherry!


----------



## Magusz

MysteriousVik said:


> I'm a newbi on here, but thought this was an interesting thread.
> As im sure most of us had certain issues with being overweight, either cos it's a confidence thing or some other external factor.
> 
> So for me, even though im not sure what to expect on here yet, it's a cool way of meeting people (ladies), who are into big dudes. Without the usual thinking to myself "ah no way she'd be into fay guys like me!"
> 
> Err...ok, maybe got too intimate back there!



Well, i guess i feel the same way. Here's a place that we fat people can feel more confortable to talk, to show yourself, where we don't have to be shy about ours bodies...Besides, it's a great for meeting people with similar interests and life history and also to met girls that likes ours bodies. 
So, i guess that is what Dims represents to me :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

this is a really great site,i can express myself and read the wonderful and in-depth insites/post of other members here.this place has a wealth of knowledge just for life in general.i really do love this site.it is always great seeing others opinions here on various things.much love


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Well I'm pretty new here myself. I haven't really become immersed here just yet but, I can see it happening easily.

1. It seems to be an amazing community.

2. The people on the boards obviously make it that way.

3. New outlook, as others have said. It's refreshing in a way that you maybe wouldn't expect. In my experience it's hard to find many happy BHM or BBW. In my area especially FFA's seem rare, or just in hiding. 

4. Hope! That outlook provides hope, and a smile.

On a lighter note, the girls are hot. Even though that's not why i'm here.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dockta_Dockta said:


> Well I'm pretty new here myself. I haven't really become immersed here just yet but, I can see it happening easily.
> 
> 1. It seems to be an amazing community.
> 
> 2. The people on the boards obviously make it that way.
> 
> 3. New outlook, as others have said. It's refreshing in a way that you maybe wouldn't expect. In my experience it's hard to find many happy BHM or BBW. In my area especially FFA's seem rare, or just in hiding.
> 
> 4. Hope! That outlook provides hope, and a smile.
> 
> On a lighter note, the girls are hot. Even though that's not why i'm here.



good post and i agree.


----------



## hallowjak

I know I'm a n00b, but even spending the last week on these boards have taught me that there is such a thing as an FFA, which is a mind-blowing idea to me. I've often thought to myself, "I'm not a bad looking guy...if only there was someone out there who was into someone like me." And now that I know that there is, I want nothing more than to find one in real life and see what it's like to feel truly desired.

Yuck. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. I'm just glad you exist.


----------



## CastingPearls

hallowjak said:


> I know I'm a n00b, but even spending the last week on these boards have taught me that there is such a thing as an FFA, which is a mind-blowing idea to me. I've often thought to myself, "I'm not a bad looking guy...if only there was someone out there who was into someone like me." And now that I know that there is, I want nothing more than to find one in real life and see what it's like to feel truly desired.
> 
> Yuck. I know that sounds cheesy, but it's true. I'm just glad you exist.


Thank you and it isn't cheesy. BBWs say it all the time when they get here.


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you and it isn't cheesy. BBWs say it all the time when they get here.



true story


----------



## lovelocs

The BHM section is my DIMS base, in as much as I have one. 

Oh, and BTW...

There are over 60 people logged in to the BHM section at this time, and few of them are posting. It's almost like a BHM army gathering on the pre-dawn horizon. 

Either that, or they're all PM'ing one another.

Edit: now up to 75. Jeepers...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zulu Dawn? No. Fatboy Dawn? Yes.


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> Zulu Dawn? No. Fatboy Dawn? Yes.



I've had that dream before. I usually wake up *right* before they breach my perimeter....


----------



## Goreki

lovelocs said:


> I've had that dream before. I usually wake up *right* before they breach my perimeter....



And now, the next time I get drunk, all I will be able to do is yeall at people to breach my perimeter


----------



## ForeignSoul

I must admit, I don't really go anywhere else on the boards than the BHM area....perhaps it's time to venture out....

I just usually stick here cause I've become familiar with some of you and, I'm not a fetish feeder/feedee or anything like that....I'm just a BHM...meh


----------



## Broadside

What does it mean to me?

...another shot at something I gave up on.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I'm just thankful ChrisVersion2 and I were talking a lot on FF and he referred me to this site and this place is great to finally be able to discuss a life-long passion and to be able to be open about a part of me without feeling ashamed or anything.

Shame that the Dimension's Chat doesn't seem to be working for me tho =/


----------



## charlieversion2

I'm glad you joined and thank you for the kind words


----------



## BLK360

Joined up only recently, so to me, the DIMs boards in general are kind of an exciting new place to really learn, become more comfortable, and meet people like myself.


----------



## KingBoo

Love and Joy :eat2:


----------



## Paquito

9/1/2011: the day a complete asshat troll nuked the board.

Never forget.


----------



## BLK360

Paquito said:


> 9/1/2011: the day a complete asshat troll nuked the board.
> 
> Never forget.



Should we get t-shirts made for the occasion? If so, I leave it to you to pick who's picture we use as the half-faded mascot.


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent

As a completely new person here, it'd be disingenuous to try and claim that I have any sort of emotional investment in this board and its members. However, I can state WHY I chose to join just a short time ago. 

I actually first heard of this place from a fellow classmate of mine. Apparently she has been a member of Dims for quite some time now. I confess, that before my conversation with her, I had never before heard of a "BHM/FA/FFA/BBW". Honestly, I was intrigued. Curiosity led me to this site, and now curiosity has led me to join.The people here seem interesting and different (in a good way), so for me I see this board as simply an opportunity to talk to and get to know people who I probably wouldn't have to opportunity to meet in my "normal circles". In my view, this is a whole new group of diverse people who, as different as they may be from me, have one thing in common. Either they're big guys like me, or they have an affinity for us big guys! So, that said, I hope to meet many interesting people!


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> 9/1/2011: the day a complete asshat troll nuked the board.
> 
> Never forget.


HMU!!!!!!!!!

Never forget. 

'Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it' ~ Santayana


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome new peeps!!!!


----------



## Librarygirl

This board has proved a lot of fun so far as well as putting me in touch with some lovely people, who have variously made me think, laugh and offered some fantastic advice and support.

I don't know what I was waiting for!


----------



## ODFFA

I love that this is a specifically carved little corner in cyberspace where BHMs & FFAs can come to encourage each other. I would love to one day be able to point a BHM/FFA or two to this site. If that opportunity ever does present itself, I'll be sure not to miss out on it!



ForeignSoul said:


> I must admit, I don't really go anywhere else on the boards than the BHM area....perhaps it's time to venture out....
> 
> I just usually stick here cause I've become familiar with some of you and, I'm not a fetish feeder/feedee or anything like that....I'm just a BHM...meh



That's just the thing, you're not 'just' a BHM here. We need you guys to stick around.


----------



## seeker421

I'm mainly here because I am proud of who I am and I want meet people who respect that I'm happy being a big guy.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Quite simply it gives me a chance to be part of the crowd, rather than the odd one out, a chance to feel Im not alone there are simlar people to me, a chance to read and learn from their experience as well as voice my own without being judged just as a fat man.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

seeker421 said:


> I'm mainly here because I am proud of who I am and I want meet people who respect that I'm happy being a big guy.



Thats great, im not like that im not happy about myself, but would love to be and hopefully with support and just general acceptance this site provides I will get there.


----------



## ODFFA

BigWilliamUK said:


> Thats great, im not like that im not happy about myself, but would love to be and hopefully with support and just general acceptance this site provides I will get there.



I think the chances of that are very good. I haven't been here long at all myself, but I can already tell you that for the most part this is an awesome place for larger folks and their unashamed admirers to support each other. Stick around, I think you'll find it's totally worth it.


----------



## The Fat Man

Dims came about for me right at about the time I started to realize I was more inclined towards bigger girls... for a while I thought I was just broken or weird. Typical teen social pressure. But when I stumbled across Dims and saw it wasn't just a "fetish" but it was a legitimate preference. I know that sounds a little derp but honestly, at like fifteen, sixteen years old that was huge for me. As the... *gulp* decade or more passed Dims became a respite from the daily bombardment of "weight loss, skinny equals happiness, you can only be healthy and content thin" culture on television and movies and... well everywhere.

After I got married Dims became a portal to a world I accepted was just going to be a fantasy. My now ex-wife was never totally comfortable with the whole BBW culture so it became my private little world again, just like in high school and college. Now though? Dims and all the sites and social networking sites that have a thriving BBW and BHM culture like Tumblr have come to represent pure potential. I'm still a young man, I own my own business, no kids, the world is my God damn oyster and by God I want to meet a girl that's into... hell, at least AWARE of this culture and how much fun it can be.

Wishful thinking but I'd love to find a confident (maybe gainer, who knows) girl and have a relationship where I can actually SHARE this amazing community and this culture and revel in it a little bit. The BBW and BHM "thing" has been such a huge part of my development, its just this huge part of my sexual identity that's always been confined to private internet sessions and at almost thirty that's a little disheartening to me.

Here's hopin'... and thanks Dims!


----------



## BigWilliamUK

ODFFA said:


> I think the chances of that are very good. I haven't been here long at all myself, but I can already tell you that for the most part this is an awesome place for larger folks and their unashamed admirers to support each other. Stick around, I think you'll find it's totally worth it.



Thankyou for the kind words


----------



## cakeboy

I still enjoy the HMU ladies!!!! meme from time to time.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

temporarily alleviates boredom


----------



## SitiTomato

A good place to lurk, a nice confidence boost. A place where I really need to have more to say so I can post more.


----------



## superblooper

I guess I'll come back when I'm older or a little better at this circlejerking lark. Thanks for tolerating me haha.


----------



## FishCharming

don't mind me, i'm just here for the rape.


----------



## sarahe543

A place where many lurk and fewer post. Come on people show yourselves!


----------



## Surlysomething

I've really come to enjoy and love a lot of people on this board.

That's saying a lot seeing I hate almost everyone. Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I've really come to enjoy and love a lot of people on this board.
> 
> That's saying a lot seeing I hate almost everyone. Haha.



You're welcome


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww, you know I love you long time, Josie!




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're welcome


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> 9/1/2011: the day a complete asshat troll nuked the board.
> 
> Never forget.



The anniversary passed, but I didn't forget.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The anniversary passed, but I didn't forget.



Just waited until a month past the date to publicly acknowledge it. How hipster of you.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The anniversary passed, but I didn't forget.



Ahhhhhh, special memories....... :doh:


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I must have missed it, because I sure don't remember that.:doh:


----------



## hedonistthinker

the place where im reminded ffa's are not unicorns. its amazing how many bbw fans and bears looking for their cubs are out there, but so few women just like a burly guy. they are plenty of girls that would look you despite your size or even be neutral, but to actually like a man with some girth? i thought it was mythology.


----------



## loopytheone

hedonistthinker said:


> the place where im reminded ffa's are not unicorns. its amazing how many bbw fans and bears looking for their cubs are out there, but so few women just like a burly guy. they are plenty of girls that would look you despite your size or even be neutral, but to actually like a man with some girth? i thought it was mythology.



But I want to be a unicorn....


----------



## Sasquatch!

loopytheone said:


> But I want to be a unicorn....



Tough shit, Mr Ed!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> Tough shit, Mr Ed!



Awww SNAPquatch!


----------



## Jaybear420

I think this place is pretty awesome, really.

For me, it means that I have a place to go to find more like-minded people to help me explore an aspect of myself that I've been trying to embrace for years now.

I don't post very often, because I'm still somewhat wary of people that come here to mock or put us down. That's the same reason that I haven't posted more pictures of myself. I'm getting more courage every time I come here to read all of your different stories, opinions, and advice.


----------



## MapleMist

It means that I don't have to be ashamed of my preferences for bigger men. I love this site. It feels like in a place where people actually understand why I like what I like, and that you're not alone as you feel....


----------



## Tad

MapleMist said:


> It means that I don't have to be ashamed of my preferences for bigger men. I love this site. It feels like in a place where people actually understand why I like what I like, and that you're not alone as you feel....



Hey, welcome to the board, Maple! And yah, it is great to know you aren't alone, isn't it?

I hope we'll see you posting in lots of other threads too


----------



## biglynch

MapleMist said:


> It means that I don't have to be ashamed of my preferences for bigger men. I love this site. It feels like in a place where people actually understand why I like what I like, and that you're not alone as you feel....



Welcome welcome, dive in MapleMist, enjoy, ask, look and have fun.


----------



## Heavy Cat

Means there are plenty of women out there that love big fatties like me!


----------



## KingBuu

Means a friendly place and somewhere I can feel comfortable.


----------



## redheadzrule1074

For me it is the simple fact that when I log in here there are no judgments, I have lurked for a long time. Every person I have met has been kind, sweet, flirty or devilishly naughty. My favorite was getting a message from a young woman who dropped me a line with a simple message that read "I masturbated to your picture last night"! It made me feel like I was Marilyn Monroe and could not stop smiling for several hours.


----------



## LeoGibson

redheadzrule1074 said:


> ...:::My favorite was getting a message from a young woman who dropped me a line with a simple message that read "I masturbated to your picture last night"!...



Lucky you! I've never had anyone masturbate to my photos, except for maybe Hozay. Or wait, did I masturbate to his? I can't remember, it's all so confusing. I mean look at that mouth. Mmmm. That. Mouth. My wang practically leaps into my hand every time. :smitten:



For those of you keeping score at home, yes that was a callback reference to a post in an old thread, because that's just what I do. 


Glad you're having a good experience Redhead.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Lucky you! I've never had anyone masturbate to my photos, except for maybe Hozay. Or wait, did I masturbate to his? I can't remember, it's all so confusing. I mean look at that mouth. Mmmm. That. Mouth. My wang practically leaps into my hand every time. :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you keeping score at home, yes that was a callback reference to a post in an old thread, because that's just what I do.
> 
> 
> Glad you're having a good experience Redhead.



Believe it or not, I was thinking the same thing. I was going to post about nobody masturbating to my photos, but then I remembered you/me. Like you said, it gets a bit confusing during all that lust.


----------



## Surlysomething

Are you sure about that?

Hahaha





LeoGibson said:


> I've never had anyone masturbate to my photos.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Hahaha



Yep. Until I see video proof, preferably from multiple angles and close up as well as tracking shots, then I stand by my statement.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Where's the trust?


:batting:




LeoGibson said:


> Yep. Until I see video proof, preferably from multiple angles and close up as well as tracking shots, then I stand by my statement.


----------



## redheadzrule1074

LeoGibson said:


> Yep. Until I see video proof, preferably from multiple angles and close up as well as tracking shots, then I stand by my statement.



Surly I am going to have to agree with them, video proof in this case is very much a necessity!


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh you guys..

:batting::blush:


----------



## Fuzzy

People will masturbate to anything. If my image can help you get over the top, so be it. And so it is.


----------



## Cookie

Besides being the place where I can relate to other FFAs, be all :smitten: at BHM pics and include myself in awesome discussions, Dims to me is a great place to make friends. If anyone wants to drop me a PM I'm always down for meeting awesome lovely people! I've made some great friends here already. :happy:


----------



## Tubbyduck

Cookie said:


> Besides being the place where I can relate to other FFAs, be all :smitten: at BHM pics and include myself in awesome discussions, Dims to me is a great place to make friends. If anyone wants to drop me a PM I'm always down for meeting awesome lovely people! I've made some great friends here already. :happy:


 
Yeah this pretty much is a good thing for Dims. I like all the chat about folks here into this sort of stuff, I don't seem to find much support outside of such communities like this. Dims is Great.


----------



## BigWheels

a group of peers.

I have a beautiful person in my life who adores me. I want everyone to find the same happiness.


----------



## Jeannie

Deep affection for fat men and the women who love them.

Very fond memories of this board back when dinosaurs still roamed the earth. I think I was the very first person to post to this forum when Conrad added it. Anyone remember what year that was?

:bow:


----------



## dwesterny

Jeannie said:


> Deep affection for fat men and the women who love them.
> 
> Very fond memories of this board back when dinosaurs still roamed the earth. I think I was the very first person to post to this forum when Conrad added it. Anyone remember what year that was?
> 
> :bow:


Welcome back. The oldest posts I see looking back are from September 2005. So sometime around then, I guess.


----------



## Jeannie

dwesterny said:


> Welcome back. The oldest posts I see looking back are from September 2005. So sometime around then, I guess.



Hi, and thank you! I think it was in the 90's. I believe 2005 was when this particular format was added.


----------



## Tad

Yah, this software came online in 2005. Dimensions started hosting the old boards in, hmmm, I'm thinking maybe late '97? But the boards were originally at the BBWQT site before she couldn't afford the bandwidth, and I think those started at the beginning of '97 or late 96?

(I got connected to the internet at home in Spring '96, and BBWQT didn't have the boards or chat room at that point. When my son was born in Spring '98 I got home in the small hours of the morning and wanted to tell someone, so went into the chat room, and I'm pretty sure it was Dimensions hosted by that point. In between those two data points I'm less sure about dates).

But geeze, this means I've been on-line, creeping fat related web sites, for twenty years now. Wow, that is a sobering thought -- I wonder how many others are still around who got their start in the online fat world with Melanie Bell's site?


----------



## Jeannie

Tad said:


> Yah, this software came online in 2005. Dimensions started hosting the old boards in, hmmm, I'm thinking maybe late '97? But the boards were originally at the BBWQT site before she couldn't afford the bandwidth, and I think those started at the beginning of '97 or late 96?
> 
> (I got connected to the internet at home in Spring '96, and BBWQT didn't have the boards or chat room at that point. When my son was born in Spring '98 I got home in the small hours of the morning and wanted to tell someone, so went into the chat room, and I'm pretty sure it was Dimensions hosted by that point. In between those two data points I'm less sure about dates).
> 
> But geeze, this means I've been on-line, creeping fat related web sites, for twenty years now. Wow, that is a sobering thought -- I wonder how many others are still around who got their start in the online fat world with Melanie Bell's site?



Hi Tad! Thanks for the input! It was so long ago it is very vague at this point. :blush: I recall some sort of list like software. Do you remember that? Just a long line of topics that would move up to the top as a post was added, but nothing was sectioned off. Hmmm. Very fuzzy! At some point someone suggested we needed a separate board for BHM. Didn't we take a vote? I recall watching every second go by waiting for Conrad to get it up and running. 

A day didn't go by that I didn't look at the Dim BHM board. Good times! :bow:

If any people from the 90's are lurking about, please say hello!

I have some free time so I'm going to play catch-up in the threads.


----------



## Anjula

DIMS means a lot to me. It's been six long years during which I grew from silly teen into slightly less silly woman. I met great people on this board, had my first online crush( thanks to that guy I've tried amurican candy! ). To be honest this place pretty much shaped me. Six years ago there was only one fat guy in my school (so basically in my life, seriously I had profiles on like all dating sites and there was no one, nobody knew anyone fat, I couldnt find anyone anywhere ) and I was a complete newbie FFA. Through this placed I've learned what I like and that I'm not alone. I had "in her chair" printed and I was reading it before sleep. Im pretty sure I've cried because it was so perfect and then I saw the rest of the stories and I was doomed. I felt like I more or less belong somewhere. 

I'm also 99% sure that my English sounds like it does because of DIMS. I'm able to communicate without any problems and understan majority of people thanks to this place and the countless hours I spent skyping with some of you. When I joined DIMS I couldn't understand at least half of what you've talked about, but I was trying my bests. I had dictionaries opened 24/7. I was still too afraid of posting on majority of threads tho(TO BE PERFECTLY HONEST I STILL AM LOL ) I'm sorry if I ever sounded weird or whatever, I never meant to I just either couldn't understand you or was to afraid to answer because I worried its gonna be wrong. I still feel like some of you don't like me because I gave the wrong impression at first. 

To wrap it up, DIMS is the best online thing that has ever happened to me and I'm so grateful for this experience. I hope I will make even more friends and that I will stay here as long as it's up (so hopefully forever).

Ps. Sorry for any language mistakes I'm just polish and I don't have any dictionarys at hand &#128521;

Ps2. Love you all


----------



## Cobra Verde

I've never had the slightest bit of trouble understanding you, even years ago. It's incredibly impressive to me whenever someone can learn English as a 2nd language. Anyone who's ever had to help teach a child English comes to understand just how backwards and contradictory a lot of the rules of it are.


----------



## rabbitislove

Ive been thinking about this question a lot. Dims does and has meant a lot to me. I joined 10 years ago as a 20 year old. I probably read every story in the Dims library to realize that while I a) was not attracted to women, BBW or otherwise and b) Did not want to gain weight myself - I was really into fat men. I had known I was an FFA since I was about 15, however, felt alone as my preferences werent the norm. Through the board, I began to express my preferences, feel comfortable with them and give fewer fucks. It helped me to feel like I wasnt an abnormality or perverse because of how I felt. As I did, I realized most women I spoke with outside of Dims were supportive of my love of fat guys.  

When I was 23, I moved to Colorado. I was new in town and didnt know a soul. I, however, had a strong core support group that moved with me through Dims.  I loved being able to laugh, connect with other amazing women and (of course) look at pictures of hot guys in the days of The BHM Picture Threads. 

And as you all know (because its not subtle) I met my boyfriend through Dims. Not only do I get to be open about my preferences, but we are great together and Ive never been happier. Recently I traveled to Alberta to meet his friends and family and feel like my circle has expanded and Ive met so many wonderful people through him. 

tldr; Dims has provided me with love, adventure, support, great friends and has helped me to yell from a mountain top "I LOVE FATTIES AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT MIND YO BIZNAZZ"


----------



## Kompliziert

Dims is my little sanctuary, a place that is always ready for me to return (because I definitely haven't been lurking for a decade, lol). Dims is the only place I have where I can be honest and forthcoming about the most secret desires that had previously felt like a sickness in my heart. It has saved me from despair and self-loathing to hear stories of others who are like me, especially other FFAs, as I hear the same thoughts I have always had coming from them. From the stories here, through the descriptions in those delightful fantasies, I know that I am not alone, and that I am understood. That I am not a freak or a horrible person, which is how I felt as a teen growing up. When I need to reconnect with my FFA desires and to affirm their validity, I come back here, and am once again treated like family.


----------



## kinkykitten

It’s a good place to be and not get judged for my extreme love of fat guys. Lots of others tease me about my preferences. FAT GUYS NEED LOVE TOO!!! I know I have lots of love for mine


----------



## RVGleason

kinkykitten said:


> It’s a good place to be and not get judged for my extreme love of fat guys. Lots of others tease me about my preferences. FAT GUYS NEED LOVE TOO!!! I know I have lots of love for mine


----------



## kinkykitten

RVGleason said:


>



Oh my this is so cute!!! He’s so pleasantly round!


----------



## RVGleason

kinkykitten said:


> Oh my this is so cute!!! He’s so pleasantly round!



Just so there's no confusion, FFA Artist on DeviantArt did the artwork.

Link: https://www.deviantart.com/ffa/art/WalterIvyDoodles-99047249


----------



## Colonial Warrior

For me, this is one of few places on Earth where I can feel myself. It is helping me to regain the joy of living and the wish to love someone. Something I have lost years ago.

As I get older, I feel the world is changing too fast and almost everything and everyone are fading away from me like tears in a rain.


----------



## Anjula

Anjula said:


> DIMS means a lot to me. It's been six long years during which I grew from silly teen into slightly less silly woman. I met great people on this board, had my first online crush( thanks to that guy I've tried amurican candy! ). To be honest this place pretty much shaped me. Six years ago there was only one fat guy in my school (so basically in my life, seriously I had profiles on like all dating sites and there was no one, nobody knew anyone fat, I couldnt find anyone anywhere ) and I was a complete newbie FFA. Through this placed I've learned what I like and that I'm not alone. I had "in her chair" printed and I was reading it before sleep. Im pretty sure I've cried because it was so perfect and then I saw the rest of the stories and I was doomed. I felt like I more or less belong somewhere.
> 
> I'm also 99% sure that my English sounds like it does because of DIMS. I'm able to communicate without any problems and understan majority of people thanks to this place and the countless hours I spent skyping with some of you. When I joined DIMS I couldn't understand at least half of what you've talked about, but I was trying my bests. I had dictionaries opened 24/7. I was still too afraid of posting on majority of threads tho(TO BE PERFECTLY HONEST I STILL AM LOL ) I'm sorry if I ever sounded weird or whatever, I never meant to I just either couldn't understand you or was to afraid to answer because I worried its gonna be wrong. I still feel like some of you don't like me because I gave the wrong impression at first.
> 
> To wrap it up, DIMS is the best online thing that has ever happened to me and I'm so grateful for this experience. I hope I will make even more friends and that I will stay here as long as it's up (so hopefully forever).
> 
> Ps. Sorry for any language mistakes I'm just polish and I don't have any dictionarys at hand &#128521;
> 
> Ps2. Love you all


Holy shit it’s been 10 years! Still the best online thing that has happened to me and it’s amazing I’m still deeply in love with some of you (Darien I’m talking about you my love) and Laura is one of my best friends ever. This place is a fucking blessing my dudes.


----------



## JackCivelli

I’m pretty new to this site, but I’ve been in the feederism community since the ‘90s, and I gotta say, there’s a relaxed quality here that seems to be fairly unique to dims. Feabie and Fantasy Feeder, Fetlife, StufferDb, and the like are so hyper sexualized. Not that I don’t enjoy the sexual aspects of feederism. I mean, it IS a kink after all. But I get tired of every interaction being the conversational equivalent of getting grinded on in the club. And if it’s not that, it’s about aggressively searching for a feeder/feedee, so much so that a casual glance at the news feed on Feabie or the General chat on ff and you’re guaranteed to see someone post two words “FEED ME”.
Like, what does posting that even do for you? Do feeders actually respond to that? Do they actually dm you like “ok, since you said so...” Does just speaking that phrase into the ether somehow make it more likely that one will materialize for you?

but I digress...


in the era before the hyper sexualized feederism communities took over, in the days of StuffedOnline and the early days of deviantart, people barely interacted with each other, and when they did, it was very male dominated and awkward.

of the sites I’ve been to, dims is such a breath of fresh air. You can just relax and be yourself, and be open and honest about what you like. I love that there is a place that I can go where there are women who are attracted to my body type, and we can chat like normal people, instead of getting called “piggy” and trading nudes within 5 minutes of meeting someone. ( not that that isn’t fun too, but shit, like, let’s get to know each other as little first...)

...or having to pay someone for them to be interested in interacting with me...

everyone seems so real and genuine here, and I love that!


----------



## Tad

Jack, I think Dimensions always avoided the hyper-sexualized nature of some of the other sites, but I'd say the relaxed came about in part because eventually it crashed pretty hard, most users moving elsewhere (either to facebook groups with people they already knew, or to more sexual sites). Those who hung around, or have wandered in since and stayed, seem to mostly be the ones who like this atmosphere, I guess?


----------



## Anjula

JackCivelli said:


> I’m pretty new to this site, but I’ve been in the feederism community since the ‘90s, and I gotta say, there’s a relaxed quality here that seems to be fairly unique to dims. Feabie and Fantasy Feeder, Fetlife, StufferDb, and the like are so hyper sexualized. Not that I don’t enjoy the sexual aspects of feederism. I mean, it IS a kink after all. But I get tired of every interaction being the conversational equivalent of getting grinded on in the club. And if it’s not that, it’s about aggressively searching for a feeder/feedee, so much so that a casual glance at the news feed on Feabie or the General chat on ff and you’re guaranteed to see someone post two words “FEED ME”.
> Like, what does posting that even do for you? Do feeders actually respond to that? Do they actually dm you like “ok, since you said so...” Does just speaking that phrase into the ether somehow make it more likely that one will materialize for you?
> 
> but I digress...
> 
> 
> in the era before the hyper sexualized feederism communities took over, in the days of StuffedOnline and the early days of deviantart, people barely interacted with each other, and when they did, it was very male dominated and awkward.
> 
> of the sites I’ve been to, dims is such a breath of fresh air. You can just relax and be yourself, and be open and honest about what you like. I love that there is a place that I can go where there are women who are attracted to my body type, and we can chat like normal people, instead of getting called “piggy” and trading nudes within 5 minutes of meeting someone. ( not that that isn’t fun too, but shit, like, let’s get to know each other as little first...)
> 
> ...or having to pay someone for them to be interested in interacting with me...
> 
> everyone seems so real and genuine here, and I love that!


FetLife tho


----------



## AmyJo1976

I can't say that I've tried out any of the other sites. This forum is where I first about this community and just kind of stuck with it. It's different from the others like all the above have stated. More laid back is a good description. You can talk about things non-sexual related, but still be in the comfort of people that feel the same way as you or have you're same preferences and if you want sexual, it's here. I just feel like the more the world changes or I change, I still have this place where I can express myself to people that understand. As far as this FFA board goes, a shout out to all my sister FFA's! fat men make the world go around for us!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

AmyJo1976 said:


> I can't say that I've tried out any of the other sites. This forum is where I first about this community and just kind of stuck with it. It's different from the others like all the above have stated. More laid back is a good description. You can talk about things non-sexual related, but still be in the comfort of people that feel the same way as you or have you're same preferences and if you want sexual, it's here. I just feel like the more the world changes or I change, I still have this place where I can express myself to people that understand. As far as this FFA board goes, a shout out to all my sister FFA's! fat men make the world go around for us!


Agree with you, @AmyJo1976!

Since I have learned about the FA movement, I have been in many groups related to the BBW/SSBBW/BHM/FA/FFA at Myspace, Hi5 (when it was a social network), and Facebook. And believe me, Dims is the most clean and decent place I have been!

Here we can share more than our attraction to large people. And when we do so, we have done it with respect. I love to be here!


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm seconding you @AmyJo1976! Everything you said is how I feel, particularly about the laid back feel. 

I don't feel like an anomaly here. Outside, in the real world I do. I can "smile" at people here and not be frowned at or God forbid, have some fool of a man think that some short, fat woman is coming on to them because she must be desperate. I smile at people outside, can't help myself, so reactions tend to be very mixed. This place makes me calm.


----------



## AmyJo1976

littlefairywren said:


> I'm seconding you @AmyJo1976! Everything you said is how I feel, particularly about the laid back feel.
> 
> I don't feel like an anomaly here. Outside, in the real world I do. I can "smile" at people here and not be frowned at or God forbid, have some fool of a man think that some short, fat woman is coming on to them because she must be desperate. I smile at people outside, can't help myself, so reactions tend to be very mixed. This place makes me calm.


Yes I know what you mean @littlefairywren! Dims has become more and more my safe space where I feel comfortable opening up and being myself as I feel like I've moved further and further away from societies norms. I'm pretty open to the people I know about my preferences and likes for the most part now, but there are still some things that are better kept here in the forums lol! It makes me smile when I see a good convo pop up that I want to get involved in


----------



## Tad

One thing that I really appreciate about Dimensions is the length/duration/continuity of discussions. Look how far back certain threads run!

This seems to be out of fashion in the web in general. A lot of social media runs on the facebood or twitter type model of of most recent postings and the responses to them, so discussions are usually moved on from in a day (and are available only to your followers unless you have formed a group). Even on Reddit older discussions get locked after a while (couple of months? Not quite sure). There is certainly a place for the 'newspaper' life of always looking at the latest stories, but I'm glad that the fatosphere also has a place like this where discussions and collections of thoughts can last for years and still be accessible.


----------



## loopytheone

I think it's been a while since I replied to this thread and new people are here now, so I will ramble on again.

Dims has been home for me, mentally, since I was a teenager. I only started posting in my early 20s though and, uh, those of you that have been around since then have seen me grow up a lot. Being here and getting both supported and sternly told off by the others taught me a lot about social skills and communication, and about empathy and patience. 

I always felt more at home on the BHM/FFA board because the people seemed more like me. There was more of a mix of men and women, more of my sense of humour and a sense of camaraderie. The BBW boards had a different, larger and more active crowd that I found overwhelming and scary, and my attempts to join in there never made me feel welcome the same way. I clashed pretty badly with a lot of BHM/FFA regulars too at first, but eventually ended up making new friends here and even voice chatting with some of you, which is something I basically never do! I feel a lot of warmth and affection to you all, even if I'm too shy to actually talk to a lot of you. The only real regret I have is not having had the chance to meet some of you in person!

I used spend more time in the Library than almost anywhere else here, though, and it is was drew me to the site originally and what let me weasel my way into the mod team!  Being a mod here and working with so many fantastic people over the years has been incredible to me. It's something I never imagined I would be able to do, being a disabled, autistic, anxiety ridden mess that can barely take care of herself, hah.

Also, extra thanks for @Tad for putting up with me through my phase of arguing with everyone and constantly getting into trouble, hah!


----------



## littlefairywren

loopytheone said:


> I think it's been a while since I replied to this thread and new people are here now, so I will ramble on again.
> 
> Dims has been home for me, mentally, since I was a teenager. I only started posting in my early 20s though and, uh, those of you that have been around since then have seen me grow up a lot. Being here and getting both supported and sternly told off by the others taught me a lot about social skills and communication, and about empathy and patience.
> 
> I always felt more at home on the BHM/FFA board because the people seemed more like me. There was more of a mix of men and women, more of my sense of humour and a sense of camaraderie. *The BBW boards had a different, larger and more active crowd that I found overwhelming and scary, and my attempts to join in there never made me feel welcome the same way*. I clashed pretty badly with a lot of BHM/FFA regulars too at first, but eventually ended up making new friends here and even voice chatting with some of you, which is something I basically never do! I feel a lot of warmth and affection to you all, even if I'm too shy to actually talk to a lot of you. The only real regret I have is not having had the chance to meet some of you in person!
> 
> I used spend more time in the Library than almost anywhere else here, though, and it is was drew me to the site originally and what let me weasel my way into the mod team!  Being a mod here and working with so many fantastic people over the years has been incredible to me. It's something I never imagined I would be able to do, being a disabled, autistic, anxiety ridden mess that can barely take care of herself, hah.
> 
> Also, extra thanks for @Tad for putting up with me through my phase of arguing with everyone and constantly getting into trouble, hah!


I love that you became a mod, Loopy and think that you're perfect for the role. I remember the BBW board of old and it was scary. Unless you had lady balls, you got squished pretty fast. I never had lady balls, so I got crucified by a couple of the scarier ones. It's much softer now.


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> I love that you became a mod, Loopy and think that you're perfect for the role. I remember the BBW board of old and it was scary. Unless you had lady balls, you got squished pretty fast. I never had lady balls, so I got crucified by a couple of the scarier ones. It's much softer now.



I 2nd what LFW says about you as well loopy. And K... ladyballs haha, that reminds me of the times I tried to put a toe or two in Hyde Park ☠


----------



## littlefairywren

Well hello, @AuntHen! I LIKE it, B! ❤ Oh wow, Hyde Park was like stepping in acid.

I haven't been called LFW in ages. Good memories xx


----------



## loopytheone

Awww, thank you both very much! =D And yeah, Hyde Park was a scary place!


----------



## Tad

I love seeing our Dims 'babies' growing up @loopytheone ! It is one of the cool things about how long the site has been running


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tad said:


> I love seeing our Dims 'babies' growing up @loopytheone ! It is one of the cool things about how long the site has been running


I love how this site has helped a lot of us grow over the years, not just in age or size, but as FA/FFAs. It's made it possible to interact with people like ourselves and feel more comfortable with the way we are


----------



## Colonial Warrior

It helped me to grow as a writer!


----------



## BigElectricKat

It's well documented what Dimensions means to me (if you haven't read it, check the Strange Yet Wonderful thread). Oddly, the BHM/FFA board is not my usual hangout. Since I'm technically not very *B* nor at all *H*, I've only got the *M* part down pat. I tend to frequent some of the other forums where my talents are more readily useful. Also, some days I just lurk around hoping to be available if someone need me (for a smile, good word, or a technical question).

Interesting side note: When I first joined, I kept getting into trouble, not having the best communication skills (still not great to this day). @loopytheone chewed me out at least once! Now? I lean a great deal on her knowledge and expertise to solve problems that come up here. I would not be a Mod if not for her and DragonFly . So, there's something to be said for how we all grow and learn!


----------



## AmyJo1976

BigElectricKat said:


> It's well documented what Dimensions means to me (if you haven't read it, check the Strange Yet Wonderful thread). Oddly, the BHM/FFA board is not my usual hangout. Since I'm technically not very *B* nor at all *H*, I've only got the *M* part down pat. I tend to frequent some of the other forums where my talents are more readily useful. Also, some days I just lurk around hoping to be available if someone need me (for a smile, good word, or a technical question).
> 
> Interesting side note: When I first joined, I kept getting into trouble, not having the best communication skills (still not great to this day). @loopytheone chewed me out at least once! Now? I lean a great deal on her knowledge and expertise to solve problems that come up here. I would not be a Mod if not for her and DragonFly . So, there's something to be said for how we all grow and learn!


I remember you getting in trouble BEK lol! I didn't think it was right. It's in the past now and I think we have the best Mod team here that we've ever had. You guys do your job, but are still inclusive with the community and that's what makes y'all special


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur

It means there are kindred spirits. I’m not that active but I feel supported. I’ve wavered for the longest time about get fat or not getting fat. But I feel encouraged when I see so many people, especially BHM/BHHs.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

There are so, so many facets to this life, things common to everyone like breathing, seeing, hearing, feeling the wind or the sun on your face, shopping for food, dealing with family and co-workers and lovers, reactions to the world situation, elections, mass shootings, racism, sexism, size-ism, age-ism, jobs, housing, the medical profession, raising children, education - and that's just for a start.

But here, it's mainly about the fat. I can just say exactly what I feel about our collective thing that we have about fat, our fat bodies, our stuggles and triumphs, our fun (skinny dipping, eating all the cookies, snuggling with a fatty partner, etc.) and our heartache (people thinking we're less intelligent, people not wanting to date us solely because of weight, health worries from obesity) 

I take what feels right and leave everything else alone. There is always the "ignore" feature!


----------



## SSBHM

The fact that there is a forum for FFAs is reassuring, even if I still wonder if they're a figment of my imagination in RL.


----------

